# This is my setup. It look ok?



## HempKnight (May 28, 2007)

So these are my ooths. They are in a 10g tank hanging from string and there is Ecoearth as a substrate. I got these at a local garden store but the contaner doesnt say what type of praying mantis it is. I checked the companys web page (tiptopbio.com) and it looks like they only do Chinese mantis. Is that what the ooths look like?


----------



## robo mantis (May 28, 2007)

the thin one is a European ooth the fat round one is chinese


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

I agree with robo. Hard to tell but they kinda look like they already have hatched.


----------



## HempKnight (May 28, 2007)

How can you tell if they already hatched? I wish I had a better camera or I would take more pictures for you guys


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

The longer one (european) looks like the "vents" where the nymphs emerge are open which could indicate it has hatched. You don't want to keep those together. You need to make sure you add some sticks or fake plants too. You will need some fine mesh covering the top of the tank to keep the flies in. Also you should hang the european one where the curved part with the vents faces down.


----------



## HempKnight (May 28, 2007)

It looks like the vents are closed but I dont know what I am doing. I thought they were both chinese so I threw them in the same tank but now I will seperate them. Once they hatch out each one is getting its own deli cup and each cup has sticks in it.  I hate not knowing whats going on with my ooths. Well thanks for the help, I will tell you how it turns out.

Mark


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2007)

> It looks like the vents are closed but I dont know what I am doing. I thought they were both chinese so I threw them in the same tank but now I will seperate them. Once they hatch out each one is getting its own deli cup and each cup has sticks in it.  I hate not knowing whats going on with my ooths. Well thanks for the help, I will tell you how it turns out.Mark


I deli cup is not a good choice for such large ooths. I prefer to hatch them in something larger so they can all stay together until about L3/4. A larger enclosure will give them space to live together. I would keep the chinese in that tank and the other one in maybe a 5 gal tank.


----------



## HempKnight (May 28, 2007)

The Chinese Ooth is in a 10g and the European is in a 5g. But once they hatch each mantis gets its own deli cup. I don't like the idea of letting all the new borns walk around the tank eating each other until there is like 10 of them left. I am not sure if they are going to my store to be sold or if I’m going to raise a couple and breed them.


----------



## robo mantis (May 28, 2007)

Keep some and sell some.


----------



## OGIGA (May 28, 2007)

Hmm, hundreds of Chinese will hatch and many of them die at L1 so be prepared to have like 50+ empty deli cups.


----------



## HempKnight (May 29, 2007)

haha..... awwww


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2007)

> The Chinese Ooth is in a 10g and the European is in a 5g. But once they hatch each mantis gets its own deli cup. I don't like the idea of letting all the new borns walk around the tank eating each other until there is like 10 of them left. I am not sure if they are going to my store to be sold or if I’m going to raise a couple and breed them.


HA HA. There is a reason I said to keep them together until about L3. There is no way you will be able to handle that many individual nymphs as a beginner. I can't even do it. For one I don't have enough time, food, or deli cups for the HUNDREDS of nymphs you're gonna have. Generally you won't have good luck selling either of those species. Most of them will die. Chinese usually have mass die offs and in my experience the europeans have been one of the most difficult to raise.


----------

